# Apple Lisa sells for $10,000 US on ebay



## The Librarian (Apr 11, 2003)

check this out...someone is out of their mind!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=4610&item=5106563448&rd=1


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I AM NOT!!

j/k


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Ya got proof of that?


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It is an auction, and a working Lisa computer is probably getting rare. If you have a few people that want a piece of Apple history it could cost ya.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

God Doug, your request can go so many ways:

Do I have proof that I am not crazy?

nope

Do I have proof that didn't buy the Lisa?

yup -- cause i could never afford that in the forst place


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

I seem to remember the Lisa costing $10 000 when it was introduced. So here we have another great example of how Macs hold their value better...


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO!


----------



## motoyen (Aug 15, 2001)

I wonder if the 128K will be worth anything close to that in the future?


----------

